# Sitting near residental buildings



## Muzamil1311 (Nov 1, 2015)

I sit around a residential building listening to music and having a smoke. Today I was told harshly by a person to move away as its not allowed and he would complain to the cops. As I'm not fully aware of the rules; are we not permitted to do. Can anyone guide


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where was this and do you live there?


----------



## Muzamil1311 (Nov 1, 2015)

I live in UAQ and I live in a villa nearby this building.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Muzamil1311 said:


> I live in UAQ and I live in a villa nearby this building.


Frankly speaking, if you sat outside my house smoking, I'd also be upset. Where you do put your cigarette ends when you've finished smoking them?


----------



## Muzamil1311 (Nov 1, 2015)

I sit in the parking area and throw the cig ends there. Anyways since the accident I stopped going there but wanted to be sure about the rules.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Muzamil1311 said:


> I sit in the parking area and throw the cig ends there. Anyways since the accident I stopped going there but wanted to be sure about the rules.


Really, that's the best thing you can do. You don't live there and you're not cleaning up after yourself, which is not legal. You may be lucky the person just warned you and didn't call the police.


----------

